# Casquette / T-Shirt Mac / Apple ?



## itralala (7 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Nous fêtons à la fin de ce mois ci les 40 ans d'un collaborateur.
Ce dernier étant fan inconditionnel de Mac / Apple depuis le 1er
jour, nous souhaitions lui faire cadeau d'une panoplie complète
du Mac user : casquette + T-Shirt + parka / polo....

Cependant, je n'arrive pas à trouver malgré monsieur Google
et monsieur Bing de site spécialisé en la matière.... Avez-vous
des infos à ce sujet ?

Merci


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2009)

*Le Bar MacG* Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !


----------



## Amok (7 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> *Le Bar MacG* Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !



D'un autre côté, déplacer ce sujet dans "swich et conseils d'achats" me semble peu approprié.


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2009)

Pour une tenue de bozo le clown j'aurais bien une idée, mais là&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> D'un autre côté, déplacer ce sujet dans "swich et conseils d'achats" me semble peu approprié.



Oui... Là ou Dans Son Cul serait pour le moins incongru...


----------



## Grug (7 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pour une tenue de bozo le clown j'aurais bien une idée, mais là&#8230;


C'est pas ce qui est recherché ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2009)

C'est Mackie qui donne les cours d'orthographe chez les modos maintenant ?


----------



## Grug (7 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Amok (7 Décembre 2009)

A l'instar des gendarmes qui ont pour mission de chatter avec les ados pour débusquer les pervers, les modérateurs du bar viennent de suivre une formation pour adapter leurs interventions au niveau général.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> A l'instar des gendarmes qui ont pour mission de chatter avec les ados pour débusquer les pervers, les modérateurs du bar viennent de suivre une formation pour adapter leurs interventions au niveau général.



C'est çaaaaaaa...   
Tu la vois la bulle ?... Elle est de niveau ?...


----------



## Grug (7 Décembre 2009)

itralala a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous fêtons à la fin de ce mois ci les 40 ans d'un collaborateur.
> Ce dernier étant fan inconditionnel de Mac / Apple depuis le 1er
> ...



Surtout à l'approche de la quarantaine, le MacUser bosse nu !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Décembre 2009)

Es-tu sûr de savoir utiliser google ?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (7 Décembre 2009)

A vendre : très belle panoplie en latex.
Fournie avec son masque avec boule buccale et fermetures éclair aux endroits stratégiques.
Très bon état.
Peu servi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h42 ----------




			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5310198 a dit:
			
		

> Es-tu sûr de savoir utiliser google ?



est-ce qu'envoyer un posteur vers un site dont le nom contient "bite" n'est pas hors charte ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Décembre 2009)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> est-ce qu'envoyer un posteur vers un site dont le nom contient "bite" n'est pas hors charte ?



Et ça c'est hors chatte ?


----------



## itralala (7 Décembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5310198 a dit:
			
		

> Es-tu sûr de savoir utiliser google ?



Bonjour,

J'ai fait comme 150% des utilisateurs :

mac + apple + casquette dans google....

C'est un peu light comme réponse....

Mais sinon, merci pour le lien... Je commande de ce pas.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Décembre 2009)

itralala a dit:


> J'ai fait comme *150%* des utilisateurs



As-tu déjà fait des statistiques (je ne parle pas de maths) ?


----------



## Lastrada (7 Décembre 2009)

Ne seriez-vous pas un peu peu aimable © ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Décembre 2009)

Nan, ils essaient de se rattraper après avoir raté ce fil pour cause de repos dominical :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (7 Décembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5310198 a dit:
			
		

> Es-tu sûr de savoir utiliser google ?



Superbe ce site! je ne le connaissais pas!  Merci à Vezoul et à itralala sans qui je serais toujours dans l'ignorance!


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2009)

Je cherche des infos pour pouvoir demander à ma maman de me tricoter un pull Apple pour noel. Quelqu'un aurait le patron de dispo ?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2009)

Demande à Fab'Fab, c'est lui le spécialiste en patrons ici.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Décembre 2009)

Avant toute chose, faut qu'elle s'équipe avec une bonne machine et un bon logiciel.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Demande à Fab'Fab, c'est lui le spécialiste en patrons ici.



Si c'est un petit patron, je peux l'aiguiller, sinon, ça ne va pas être possible


----------



## Lastrada (7 Décembre 2009)

Pour ma part, je voudrais bien savoir comment ils s'y prennent pour mettre le dentifrice dans les tubes ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Décembre 2009)

Lastrada a dit:


> Pour ma part, je voudrais bien savoir comment ils s'y prennent pour mettre le dentifrice dans les tubes ?



On peut t'expliquer par travaux pratiques si tu veux.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2009)

Les Rubettes est un groupe de musique anglais en vogue en Europe de 1974 à 1978. Le groupe, connu pour ses costumes blancs et casquettes rouges, fit ses débuts à la fin de l'ère glam rock.
Fondé en 1973 par le duo auteur-compositeur composé de Wayne Bickerton, chef d'Artiste et répertoire chez Polydor, et Tony Waddington. Inspirés du doo-wop et de la musique américaine des années 1950, ils ont vu leurs chansons rejetées par plusieurs groupes de musique.
Ils ont eu le plus grand succès avec leur première chanson « Sugar Baby Love » (sortie en 1974) qui a atteint le numéro 1 au Royaume-Uni, et qui se vendra à trois millions d'exemplaires dans le monde. Le fausset Sugar Baby Love est crédité à Paul Da Vinci (vrai nom: Paul Prewer), mais il quitte le groupe quelques semaines après l'enregistrement, et est remplacé par Williams.
The Rubettes ont eu du succès avec "Tonight", "Juke Box Jive" et "I Can Do It", titres composés par Bickerton-Waddington. Leur dernier tube fut « Baby I Know » - qui atteint le numéro 10 au Royaume-Uni en 1977.
Les membres du groupe se sont séparés en 1979. Ils ont reconstitué le groupe brièvement en 1983 afin d'exploiter le marché de nostalgie de la musique des années 1970 en Allemagne.
Depuis 1999, deux ensembles existent au nom des « Rubettes ». Suite d'un jugement à l'issue d'un procès, Alan Williams et Bill Hurd gardent indépendamment les droits d'exploiter le nom « Rubettes » en tournée, sous condition que le nom du leader figure clairement sur les annonces, c'est-à-dire : « The Rubettes featuring Alan Williams », ou alors: « The Rubettes featuring Bill Hurd ». Malgré le jugement, une Cour a condamné Williams et Hurd en 2005 : tous les deux étaient en violation du jugement du 1999.


Ci dessous un clip des Rubettes:

[YOUTUBE]XyIMi3uTpBQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## arturus (7 Décembre 2009)

itralala a dit:


> Nous fêtons à la fin de ce mois ci les 40 ans d'un collaborateur.
> Ce dernier étant fan inconditionnel de Mac / Apple depuis le 1er
> jour, nous souhaitions lui faire cadeau d'une panoplie complète
> du Mac user : casquette + T-Shirt + parka / polo....



Ne pas pas oublier cet accessoire indispensable http://current.com/1dv164c

Prévoir une grande taille car sinon...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> D'un autre côté, déplacer ce sujet dans "switch et conseils d'achats" me semble peu approprié.



Il va falloir créer une rubrique "relooking et conseil en image".


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2009)

Sinon Larusso elle devient quoi?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Décembre 2009)

> *Es-tu sûr de savoir utiliser google ?*



Lætitia Larusso

Lætitia Larusso, précédemment Larusso, de son vrai nom Laetitia Serero, née le 11 octobre 1979 à Paris, est une chanteuse française.

Née d'un père marocain et d'une mère tunisienne, Larusso commence sa carrière à l&#8217;âge de 18 ans, en enregistrant, son premier tube, Je survivrai. Puis quelques mois plus tard, en décembre 98, sort Tu m&#8217;oublieras. Le single se vend à plus de 2 millions d&#8217;exemplaires et reste classé n°1 dans les charts pendant 17 semaines consécutives. Tu m&#8217;oublieras devient le titre le plus diffusé en radio pour l&#8217;année 1999, accompagné d'un énorme battage médiatique.

En juin 99, sort On ne s&#8217;aimera plus jamais qui se vend à plus de 500 000 exemplaires. Elle enchaîne promos, plateaux TV et radios avec les premières parties de la tournée d&#8217;été de Johnny Hallyday. De retour de cette tournée, elle sort enfin son premier album, Simplement; (400 000 exemplaires) accompagné du quatrième single, Il suffira.

Laetitia Larusso chante à L&#8217;Olympia à guichets fermés.

Puis elle part donner des concerts aux États-Unis, au Canada, à La Réunion, aux Philippines...

elle sort son deuxieme album en 2001 avec le titre "entre nous" qui ne rencontre pas le succès du précèdent album.

Après ces années très médiatiques, Larusso Laetitia craque et décide de se retirer.

En mai 2006, à l&#8217;occasion des 10 ans du Hit Machine sur M6, où elle est invitée pour célébrer la première place des meilleures ventes de disques de ces 10 dernières années, elle reprend goût à la scène.

Laetitia Larusso revient avec Comme toi, le premier single extrait de son album à venir, composé et réalisé par Alias LJ sur un texte de Bambi Cruz.

En juin 2009 sort le deuxième single, extrait du nouvel album prévu pour la rentrée, intitulé « Elle ».


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2009)

Moi j'aurais aimé qu'elle en reste à "Vous m'oublierez"


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Décembre 2009)

> Es-tu sûr de savoir utiliser des lunettes ?



Le titre n'était pas "vous m'oublierez" si tu lis l'article de Wiki mais "tu m'oublieras" et apparemment elle ne s'adressait pas à WebO ou alors c'est raté.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5311116 a dit:
			
		

> blablabla



Merci!  Ça me faisait chier de chercher dans Google. J'avais cherché dans Google pendant un moment mais j'avais pas trouvé.


----------

